# Updates (Electric Mojo Guitars)



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Hi,
A lot has been happening at the shop lately, so I decided to create this new thread where I'll post shop news and updates.

Electric Mojo Guitars was established in 2010 and now carries over 300 products from 60 different brands.

The shop aims to create a perfect experience for every customer:
- Amazing customer service.
- Hassle-free returns.
- Same day shipping.
- Free and fast shipping to the USA & Canada on all orders.

The shop now uses a faster shipping option.
Orders are generally with Canadian customers within 1-3 buisness days.

The shop recently became a dealer for:
Recovery Effects
Dr. Scientist
Voodoo Lab
Beetronics
Buffalo FX
Dawner Prince
PandaMIDI
Tapestry Audio
Hologram Electronics








​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

The first shipment from Buffalo FX arrived today!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

The new Dark Side from Keeley Electronics is now in stock!
Keeley Products - Free Shipping to the US and Canada

​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

17 new brands have been added to the shop's inventory since July.
A few shop updates:

The pandaMIDI Future Impact I is now available at the shop.
The Future Impact I is a bass synthesizer inspired by the classic Akai Deep Impact:





Tapestry Audio products are now in stock.
They are the makers of the Bloomery volume pedal:





British Pedal Co. effects are now available at the shop.
British Pedal Co. offer a range of replicas of vintage classics (Tone Benders, Rangemaster):





The Hologram Electronics Dream Sequence is here.
The Dream Sequence creates synth-like arpeggios, pulsating sheets of sub-octave distortion, shimmering, ethereal chord washes, and other new sounds:








​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

The Fuzz and Modulation sections just got bigger!
Dwarfcraft Devices and Death by Audio effects are now available at Electric Mojo Guitars.

​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Amplified Nation products are now in stock.

The Amplified Nation Big Bloom is a Dumble-style overdrive pedal.
Amplified Nation Products - Dumble-style overdrive pedals


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

ElectricMojo said:


> The Fuzz and Modulation sections just got bigger!
> Dwarfcraft Devices and Death by Audio effects are now available at Electric Mojo Guitars.
> 
> ​


I am really curious about the fuzz war. So many bands I like use them.
Is it a Big Muff clone?
Is it noisy?


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Hey Ron,
The Fuzz War is a Muff-inspired pedal.
But, I wouldn't call it a Muff clone. It could be called 'Death by Audio's take on a Big Muff'.
It's capable of much more aggressive, raspier tones than a Big Muff (not as 'creamy').
It makes it a bit easier to cut through the mix.

Here's a good demo of the pedal:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I just wanted to drop in and say congrats on the success of the store!

I'd love to buy way more stuff but, well... money! Cheers.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Hey Justin,
Thanks, that's really nice.
Congrats on the wedding and Sparrows' success!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

A few shop updates:
The Wampler Mini Ego Compressor is now in stock:
Wampler Pedals - Free Shipping to Canada

Pettyjohn Electronics effects are now available at the shop:
Pettyjohn Electronics Products - Free Worldwide Shipping

Stone Deaf effects are now in stock:
Stone Deaf Effects - Free Shipping to Canada & the USA

The Dawner Prince Boonar is now in stock:
Dawner Prince Products - Free Worldwide Shipping


​


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

Just a drop in to say thanks again Charles for great service!


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, I've bought a few things and Charles is always great to deal with.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Thanks. It's always a pleasure dealing with you guys! 

You can visit the shop's website Black Friday section between Black Friday and Cyber Monday for deals:
Effects :: Black Friday


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

A few shop updates:

These are now back in stock:
The Dark Side from Keeley (Version 2 now has a switch to control the order of the effects)
The Neunaber Immerse Reverberator.
The Stone Deaf PDF-2.

Within the next 7 days, I am expecting shipments from:
BuffaloFX
Pettyjohn Electronics 
ARC Effects


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

+1 for Electric Mojo, very happy with the stuff I bought!!

thanks again!


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

Nothing but good things to say about Electric Mojo...always a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words.
Dealing with forum members is always a pleasure.

A few shop updates:
The shop is now a dealer for SoloDallas.
The Schaffer Replica and Storm are now in stock.

The new ARC Effects Shepherd Fuzz is now in stock.

The shop is now a dealer for Suhr Effects and Accessories.
The Riot, Koji, Koko Boost and Reactive Load Box are in stock.

Everything from BuffaloFX is back in stock!

​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Happy holidays to everyone!
Electric Mojo Guitars will be closed between December 26 and December 30.
Orders placed during that period will ship UPS Express on the 30th.

Some good news to end 2016, Electric Mojo Guitars is now the Canadian dealer for DryBell Effects:
DryBell Pedals - Free Shipping to Canada

Dr. No, Spaceman and Shin's Music Effects will also be added to the shop's inventory in January 2017.

Thanks to everyone for a great 2016! Looking forward to working with GC members in 2017!

​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Something really cool came in the shop earlier this week!
Old Blood Noise Endeavors made a special edition available exclusively through Electric Mojo Guitars:
Old Blood Noise Endeavors - Free Shipping to Canada & the USA

The OBNE line was done for the shop with a white finish and dark grey graphics:
Dark Star Reverb: Old Blood Noise Endeavors Dark Star V2 Pad Reverb Pedal Limited Edition
Procession Reverb: Old Blood Noise Endeavors Procession V2 Reverb Pedal Limited Edition
Mondegreen Delay: Old Blood Noise Endeavors Mondegreen Delay Pedal Limited Edition
Black Fountain Delay: Old Blood Noise Endeavors Black Fountain V2 Delay Pedal Limited Edition
Reflector Chorus: Old Blood Noise Endeavors Reflector V2 Chorus Pedal Limited Edition
Haunt Fuzz: https://electricmojoguitars.com/eff...vors-haunt-v2-fuzz-pedal-limited-edition.html

​


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, they really look nice!!!


----------



## idma (Nov 7, 2013)

Can you get your hands on Custom Tones Inc stuff? I'm looking at the Ethos Clean Amp. I think all of new pedals/pedal sized DI's that allow you to go direct into a PA system or use headphones for practice is the way of the future. Don't get me wrong, amps are always better, but unfortunelty all of our venues are getting smaller and smaller or simply more restricted gear wise, so having the inconsistencies of an amp, and the fact that it produces a lot of sound (with all that mid to boot) is making any amp, big or small, impractical. In fact, if the Ethos Clean Amp isn't for me, then i'd just go for an IRig 2 HD. At least I can get good sound with a lot of convenience.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Hey idma,
Thanks for your message.

Custom Tones Inc. unfortunately prefers to deal directly with customers (not going through retailers).
I've tried contacting them in the past, as I've heard great things about the Ethos Clean, but they weren't ready to start dealing with retailers.

We currently have the Gurus Amps 1959 Double Decker Preamp in stock, this might be an interesting solution:
Gurus 1959 Double Decker Tube Overdrive Pedal

Let me know if I can help you with anything. You can reach me at: [email protected]

Thanks,
Charles.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

The shop is now the official Canadian dealer for DryBell Effects.
The V-2 Vibe Machine and F1-L Footswitch are in stock.
DryBell Pedals - Free Shipping to Canada

The BitQuest from Dr. Scientist is back in stock!
Dr. Scientist Effects - Free Shipping to Canada & the USA

Dr. No Effects are now in stock.
Dr No Effects - Free Shipping to Canada & the USA

A limited edition of the Walrus Audio Julia Chorus and Deep Six Compressor is available exclusively at the shop.
Brands :: Walrus Audio :: Limited Edition

The Dumbloid overdrive from Shin's Music should be in stock within the next 2 weeks.

​


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just read that the Dr Scientist RRR is over and done with!

Good thing that I have two. 8)


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Shin's Music Effects are now in stock!:
Dumbloid
Dumbloid ODS
Dumbloid BTM
Dumbloid 335
Dumbloid Boost
Dumbloid Twin
Clean Drive

The MotherBrain Delay from Dr. No Effects and Walrus Audio Red Distortion are now in stock.

Finally, I managed to get the limited edition Neunaber Expanse pedal with Tools Graphics for the shop!

​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

A lot of cool stuff in the works!
Some really cool brands will be added to the shop's website shortly (keep an eye out on the shop's 'Brands' page for updates: 
Brands: Guitar Effects & Amps in Canada)

Also, the shop's Chase Bliss Brothers are here. 
Pre-orders will be with customers on the release date (March 20th): 
Chase Bliss Audio Brothers Overdrive Pedal

​


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I just read that the Dr Scientist RRR is over and done with!
> 
> Good thing that I have two. 8)


Can I have one please


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

The shop is now a dealer for:
- Friedman Effects: Friedman Effects - Free Shipping to Canada & the USA 
- Mastro Valvola: Mastro Valvola Effects - Free Shipping to Canada & the USA
- JMI Pedals: JMI Pedals - Free Worldwide Shipping
- Foxpedal: Foxpedal Effects - Free Shipping to Canada & the USA

I managed to get my hands on some limited edition Anger Fang Walrus Audio Deep Six compressor for the shop.
Shin's Music Dumbloid overdrive pedals are now in stock!: Shin's Music Effects - Free Worldwide Shipping
The Atomic Power Supply from Effectrode is now in stock.

​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

I finished assembling a cool pedalboard for a shop customer earlier this week.

Some big news: The shop is now a dealer for Magnatone Amps! :
Magnatone - Boutique Amps Handmade in the USA

The Stone Deaf FX PDF-2 and Tremotron are back in stock :
Stone Deaf Effects - Free Shipping to Canada & the USA

The new Xotic Soul Driven is now in stock! :
Xotic Soul Driven Overdrive Pedal

​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

This week, Analog Outfitters is offering a 15% rebate on their Scanner Vibrato & Reverb.
You can use code SCANNER15 on the shop's website:
Analog Outfitters The Scanner Vibrato & Re...

The Visage Fuzz from Roger Mayer is now in stock:
Roger Mayer Visage Fuzz Pedal

The Monument Tremolo from Walrus Audio is now in stock:
Walrus Audio Monument Tremolo Pedal

The Oz Fuzz and Shanks II from Vemuram are now in stock.

​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

I recently started working on adding some weird and unique guitar effects to the shop's catalog.
I feel having some weird effects can help you get out of a playing rut by sparking new ideas:
Weird & Unique Guitar Effect Pedals

Electric Mojo Guitars is now a dealer for Mid-Fi Electronics and Lastgasp Art Laboratories.
Brands :: Lastgasp Art Laboratories
Mid-Fi Electronics Pedals

Mastro Valvola Effects are back in stock:
Mastro Valvola Effects - Free Shipping to Canada & the USA

The Chase Bliss Brothers and Faves switch are also back in stock!
https://electricmojoguitars.com/brands/chase-bliss-audio/

If you have any suggestions for brands you'd like to see added to the shop's catalog, let me know:
[email protected]

​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Hey guys,
I recently sent some effects to a new Youtube channel called The Dude's Gear Demos. 

He just uploaded the first video.
What do you think?
Do you have any suggestions for his next videos (things you like to see in demo videos, etc)?


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Some big news, the shop is now a dealer for Milkman Sound Amplifiers !
The new JHS Pedals Pink Panther delay is here.

These are now back in stock:
Foxpedal Magnifica Deluxe Reverb.
Ohmless Pedals.
Real McCoy Custom RMC10 Wah.
Two-Rock Studio Pro 35 head.
Everything from Chase Bliss Audio.

If you have any suggestions for brands you'd like to see added to the shop's catalog or changes you'd like to see on the website, let me know:
[email protected]

​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

The shop's website was redesigned: Electric Mojo Guitars: Boutique Effects & Amps in Canada

I'm working hard to make the site as easy to navigate as possible.

More categories were added to the Effects section: 
Guitar Effects Pedals

A 'New Arrivals' section was added to make it easier to follow what's new at the shop:
New Arrivals: Effects, Amps & Accessories

If you have any suggestions for brands you'd like to see added to the shop's catalog or changes you'd like to see on the website, let me know:
[email protected]

http://www.electricmojoguitars.com
​


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

ElectricMojo said:


> The shop's website was redesigned: Electric Mojo Guitars: Boutique Effects & Amps in Canada
> 
> I'm working hard to make the site as easy to navigate as possible.
> 
> ...


Great amelioration!!
Feels great on the phone and on big screen!

Now, you need more bass pedals!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

When are those Benson amps coming in?


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

DaddyDog said:


> When are those Benson amps coming in?


The Benson shipment is expected to arrive next month (August).

If you’d like to receive an update as soon as the amps arrive, you can click on ‘Notify me when Available’ and enter your email address on the product page:
Benson Amps Monarch

The shop’s website would automatically send you an email as soon as the amps arrive.
Of course, don't hesitate to email me if I can help with anything in the meantime: [email protected]


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

A few shop updates:

The new Chase Bliss Audio Tonal Recall Red Knob Mod is in stock:
Chase Bliss Audio Tonal Recall Red Knob Mod

Also, the Bogner Oxford Fuzz and Lyndhurst Compressor are now in stock.
Bogner Pedals - Free Worldwide Shipping

The Wampler Ethereal, Faux Tape Echo V2 and Hot Wired V2 are in stock.
Wampler Pedals - Free Shipping to Canada

I finished assembling a cool pedalboard for a shop customer this weekend:


​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Hey guys,
I recently sent some effects to a new Youtube channel called The Dude's Gear Demos. 

He uploaded a video for the Pete Cornish NG-3 Fuzz last week.

What do you think?
Do you have any suggestions for his next videos (things you like to see in demo videos, etc)?


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

The AmpRX BrownBox is now available at the shop!

This is a very useful accessory for vintage tube amp owners:
AmpRX BrownBox

Here's a cool overview of the BrownBox by guitarist JD Simo:





​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Hey guys,
I'd love to hear from you.

What do you think of Electric Mojo Guitars?
Anything you'd like to see changed or added to the inventory?
Any new brands you'd like us to carry?
Anything you'd like to see changed on the shop's website to make navigation easier?
Any ideas for the shop?

Let me know. 
I'm always working on improving the shop and I'd love some cues from GC members:
[email protected]

Charles.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

ElectricMojo said:


> Hey guys,
> I'd love to hear from you.
> 
> What do you think of Electric Mojo Guitars?
> ...


Hi Charles,

the selection is quite good and would add Strymon and pedalboard options to the wish list. Pro service and packing, fast shipping - one of my favorite pedal pushers.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Charles,
EM helped me building a great board over the year. Costumer service and fast shipping is your strengh.

What I would like to see is more bass oriented products. Brands like Darkglass can be a good addition to your line up!
Continue the good work!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

You should make sure you carry most big Canadian builders. I don't see any Diamond, Empress or Arcane Analog on your site!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Alex said:


> Pro service and packing, fast shipping


+1 on that. Love it.

On one hand, I like to support Canadian builders, but EM is a great source for imported products. Where else in Canada can you find Analog Outfitters, Benson, and Tone King? Still, there are more amp builders I'd like easier access to: Port City, Longhorn, Mark Bartel's new amps that are coming soon. (Too bad they're all so stinking expensive)

I'd like to see more parts and accessories: a variety of cases (an $80 GFS case is $130 to ship here), cables (like Divine Noise), and stands (different from the usual fare in L&M).


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Hey,
A lot has been happening at the shop recently.

These are now in stock:
Benson Amps.
FX Amps DG-20 Amplifier.
Everything from Yankee Power Supply.

The shop is now a dealer for Jext Telez Effects,

Hudson Electronics recently made a limited edition of their Broadcast 24V for the shop.
This one is available exclusively from Electric Mojo Guitars.

The Dude’s Gear made a cool demo of the pedal: 





​
Finally, here are 2 cool boards I assembled for customers recently:



​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

The shop's Black Friday sale starts now!
Black Friday - Electric Mojo Guitars

 ​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

The shop's Black Friday sale includes 180 effects and amps.
Don't hesitate to message me if I can help with anything ([email protected])!

​


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Hey, 
2017 has been our biggest year to date and we have our customers to thank for that. 
Thank you very much for such an amazing year!

A lot has been happening at the shop lately: 
*1.* The Wampler Tumnus Deluxe is back in stock! 
*2.* We are now the dealer with the largest selection of Pete Cornish Pedals in the world! 
*3.* You can now pre-order the new Chase Bliss Warped Vinyl HiFi on the shop’s website! 
*4.* The new Effectrode Leveling Amplifier is now in stock! 
*5.* Free The Tone Effects are now available at the shop! 

Our most popular effects this year have been: 
*1.* Chase Bliss Audio Brothers Overdrive. 
*2.* Keeley Electronics Dark Side Multi-Effect. 
*3.* Effectrode BlackBird Preamp. 
*4.* Hologram Electronics Infinite Jets. 
*5.* Origin Effects Cali76 Compact Deluxe Compressor.
*6.* DryBell V-2 Vibe Machine Uni-Vibe. 
 
   ​Don't hesitate to message me if I can help with anything ([email protected])!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Any boxing day deals?

Looking for a diezel vh4 pedal

Happy holidays!


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

pickslide said:


> Any boxing day deals?
> 
> Looking for a diezel vh4 pedal
> 
> Happy holidays!


IIRC he has the Diezel in his 15% off section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Thanks JHall55! 
Yes, the Diezel is part of our Boxing Day deals section:
Sale!

​


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Im definitely thinking about it. (Was secretly hoping it would be like 30 percent off LOL)


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

ElectricMojo said:


> Thanks JHall55!
> Yes, the Diezel is part of our Boxing Day deals section:
> Sale!
> 
> ​



Thanks for the link....40% is a great deal! Order placed.

Thank you Charles


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

mario said:


> Thanks for the link....40% is a great deal! Order placed.
> 
> Thank you Charles



Just received the Tsar Bomba Muff. Superb pedal and awesome transaction. I had the pedal in my hands in less then 48 hours.

Thank you Charles.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mario said:


> Just received the Tsar Bomba Muff. Superb pedal and awesome transaction. I had the pedal in my hands in less then 48 hours.
> 
> Thank you Charles.


Fast shipping is nice. I just received a guitar from Wildwood guitars in Colorado in a little less than 48 hours.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

A big Shout Out for Electric Mojo Guitars for some exemplary Sunday service!

Thank you EMG!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Hey, 
2017 was an amazing year for the shop.
I'm working hard to make 2018 an even bigger year!

Over the last few weeks, the shop became a dealer for some really awesome brands:
Adventure Audio
Basic Audio
BoredBrain Music
Carr Amps
Crazy Tube Circuits
Dedalo FX
FuzzHugger
Industrialectric
Jackson Audio
Lone Wolf Audio
Mantic Effects
Pelican NoiseWorks
Quilter Amps
RYRA Pedals
Skreddy
Stomp Under Foot
TC Electronic
Vick Audio

You can also visit the shop's website New Arrivals section to see more recent additions to the shop's inventory:
New Arrivals: Effects, Amps & Accessories

If you have any ideas for some new brands you'd like to see added to the shop's inventory, please let me know:
[email protected]

Thanks!


----------

